
Living Off Hackathons: The Possible Rise of the Pro-Hacker - awjr
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/24/living-off-hackathons-the-possible-rise-of-the-pro-hacker/
======
dozzie
Cramming a web or mobile application in eight hours is hardly "hacking".

